# ? physical therapy coding



## leeo (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have a physical therapy order stating post rotator cuff repair.  How would you code the claim?  Would you use 840.4 and a afterecare code? Or just use  V58.78?  Thanks!


----------



## iluvicd9 (Aug 4, 2008)

If this is an outpatient use:

V57.1 along with if this is from an injury use the residuals followed by the late effect code.


staylor


----------

